# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  هل يجوز للمرأة أن تذبح الأضحية

## عهد السلام

هل يجوز للمرأة أن تذبح الأضحية 

الأضحية في الإسلام
مع اقتراب عيد الأضحى المبارك كل عام تتجدد الأسئلة والاستفسارات الفقهية والسؤال عن الصيام، والذبائح من عامة المسلمين، والبحث لمعرفة رأي الفقهاء والعلماء في كل مسألة حتى يكون المسلم على بينة من صحة عباداته، والأضحية شعيرة لها قيمة في الإسلام ، منذ عهد إبراهيم عليه السلام.

هل يجوز للمرأة أن تذبح الأضحية عند إبن باز
الأضحية هي واحدة من شعائر الإسلام التي تؤدى في شهر ذي الحجة، وسوف يتم تناولها لاحقاً بالتفصيل، ولكن الأضحية لها أحكام ولذا فبعض النساء قد تسأل هل يجوز للمرأة أن تقوم بالذبح أو أن تضحي، ومن العلماء الذين ورد ت لهم أراء في ذلك الأمر كان الشيخ إبن باز، لذا سوف يتم تناول رأي الشيخ في السطور القادمة.

يرى الشيخ ابن باز في أمر ذبيحة المرأة، أنها إذا كانت تستطيع القيام بذلك بإحسان مثلها مثل غيرها، فلا مشكلة فيها، وقد رخص لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تفعل ذلك، وأن تضحي، كما رخص بل وأمر بأكل ذبيحة المرأة، مادامت تحسن القيام بذلك، فهي هنا تتساوى فيها مع الرجل ، لا فرق بين الناس في الجنس والنوع في هذا الأمر.

الزوار يشاهدون الان
علي ماذا يدل الاكل من اماكن الاخرين 
ما هو المذهب الاباضي
حالات الجمع والقصر للمسافر و طريقتها
حكم الوضوء عاريا بعد الاستحمام
طريقة غسل الجنابة
الفرق بين شروط الوضوء وفروض الوضوء
والاستدلال بالآيات الكريمة، هي دليل الشيخ ابن باز على جواز، أن تضحي المرأة وهذه الآية هي ( إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ ۝ فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ )، [الكوثر:1-2]، والمعنى هنا ليس مخصوص، المعنى كان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث كان ينحر، وكذلك أيضاً كان الصحابة ينحروا، كما أن كل مسلم له أن ينحر والنحرهو معناه الذبح، ليشمل المعنى الرجال والنساء.

فالرجال تذبح، كما أن للمرأة كذلك أن تذبح إذا كان كل شخص مسلم يستطيع الإحسان في الذبح، أما الذي لا يستطيع الإحسان في الذبح سواء في ذلك كان هذا الشخص رجل أو امرأة، ومن لا يؤمر بالذبح يمكن له أن يلتمس هذا الأمر في غيره.

لكن ما هو تعريف الأضحية والمقصود بها، إن الأضحية هي ما يتم ذبحه، سواء كان ذلك من بهائم الأنعام من الإبل والبقر والغنم، والغرض منها التقرب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، وذلك، بدأً من يوم العيد وحتى آخر أيام التشريق بشروط وهي:

عدم الإشراك في النية بالذبح لغير الله، أو ما يمكن أن يزكى أو يمكن تقديمه سوى بغرض واحد وهو التقرب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، كذلك أيضاً من جزاء التمتع أو القران في النسك، أو من جزاء ترك واجب أو فعل محظور في النسك، أو كان بغرض أو هدف الهدي. [1]
الإخلاص في العمل والأضحية لله وحده.
الالتزام بشروط الأضحية وعمرها.
الالتزام بوقت الأضحية الصحيح.
أما عن أمر مشروعية الأضحية، فقد شرعت الأضحية في السنة الثانية من هجرة النبي، وهي ذاتها نفس السنة التي شرعت فيها صلاة العيدين وشرعت فيها أيضاً زكاة المال، وأدلة مشروعية الأضحية، سواء كان ذلك في الكتاب والسنة سواء كانت السنة قولية أو سنة فعلية، كما انعقد الإجماع على هذا الأمر.

بالنسبة لما ورد عن الأضحية في الكتاب، فهناك قول الله سبحانه وتعالى: ﴿فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ﴾ [الكوثر: 2]، وكَانَ النَّبِي صلى اللهُ عليه وآله وسلم يصلِّي ثمَ ينحر وتلك هي السنة الفعلية، وأيضاً ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان يضحي، كما أنه كان يقوم بذبح الأضحية بنفسه، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأما عن ذلك فقد روى أنس بن مالك رضي “ضَحَّى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ بِكَبْشَيْنِ أَمْلَحَيْنِ أَقْرَنَيْنِ، ذَبَحَهُمَا بِيَدِهِ، وَسَمَّى وَكَبَّرَ، وَوَضَعَ رِجْلَهُ عَلَى صِفَاحِهِمَا” متفق عليه.

هناك كذلك أيضاً رواية لحديث عن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها أَنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أَمَرَ بكبش أقرن يطأ في سواد، ويبرك في سواد، وينظر في سواد، فأتي بِهِ لِيُضَحِّيَ بِهِ، فَقَالَ لَهَا: «يَا عَائِشَةُ، هَلُمِّي الْمُدْيَةَ»، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «اشْحَذِيهَا بِحَجَرٍ»، فَفَعَلَتْ: ثُمَّ أَخَذَهَا، وَأَخَذَ الْكَبْشَ فَأَضْجَعَهُ، ثُمَّ ذَبَحَهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «بِاسْمِ اللهِ، اللهُمَّ تَقَبَّلْ مِنْ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَمِنْ أُمَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ» ثُمَّ ضَحَّى بِهِ، رواه مسلم.

وأيضا من السنة النبوية القولية، فمن الأحاديث الواردة، عن البراء رضي الله عنه قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ مَا نَبْدَأُ بِهِ فِي يَوْمِنَا هَذَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ، ثُمَّ نَرْجِعَ فَنَنْحَرَ، مَنْ فَعَلَهُ فَقَدْ أَصَابَ سُنَّتَنَا، وَمَنْ ذَبَحَ قَبْلُ فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ لَحْمٌ قَدَّمَهُ لِأَهْلِهِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ النُّسُكِ فِي شَيْءٍ» رواه الشيخان.

هل يجوز للمرأة أن تذبح في المذهب المالكي
فيما يخص قول المالكية في أمر جواز أن تذبح المرأة، فقد قال الإمام مالك أن الأضحية سنة وأنها ليست فرض أو سنة واجبة، كما قال الإمام أنه لا يحب لمن كان يقوى على ثمن الأضحية، أن لا يضحي، ويترك الأضحية، وقد ذكر ذلك في كتابه الموطأ.

وقد استدل الإمام على عدم وجوبها وعلى كونها سنة، الحديث الذي أخرجه الإمام مسلم من حديث أم سلمة، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: “إذا رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فليمسك من شعره وأظفاره“، فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : “أراد أن يضحي” هو الدليل على أن الأضحية غير واجبة.

أما بالنسبة لمن كان يستطيع أن يتركها فإن فعله هذا فعل مذموم، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، “من وجد سعة ولم يضح فلا يقربن مصلانا ” (أخرجه ابن ماجه من حديث أبي هريرة).

أما بالنسبة للمرأة في أمر الأضحية، فإن من هو مطالب بالأضحية، يطالب بالقيام بتأدية الأضحية كل شخص يستطيع ذلك وكان مسلم حر، مقيم هذا الشخص أو مسافر، لا فرق، ذكر أو أنثى يتساوى فيها من كان صغير أو كبير، إلا الشخص الذي يكون يوم العيد محرم بالحج فإنه هنا ليس عليه أن يضحي. [2]

كما أن الأضحية تعد بالنسبة لليتيم الذكر و الأنثى سنة، لا فرق فيها بين أنثى وذكر مادام يملك مالًا للأضحية، ويقوم عنه بذلك وليه.

هل يجوز للمرأة أن تذبح وهي حائض
إن المرأة في هذا الأمر مثلها مثل الرجل في الأحكام التي تخص الذبح، حيث أن الحائض مثلها مثل غير الحائض في هذا الأمر، فإذا أرادت المرأة الذبح و كانت حائض، كما أنها استوفت الشروط المعتبرة للأضحية، والمعروفة فيما يخص الذبح فإن الذبيحة هنا حلال لا شك فيه، ولا يجب أو حتى يشترط أن تكون المرأة طاهرة من الحيض حتى تقبل ذبيحتها.

والدليل على هذا ما ورد من رواية البخاري عن كعب بن مالك أن هناك جارية لها كانت هذه الجارية ترعى الغنم، ورأت شاة من الغنم اقتربت من الموت، فقامت وكسرت حجر فذبحتها فقالت لأهلها، لا تأكلوا منها حتى يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتسأله، أو حتى ترسل إليه من يسأله ، فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأكلها بلا إثم.

يجوز ذبح المرأة للأضحيةِ عند جمهور الفُقهاءِ، يرى جمهور الفقهاء، كما يرى الحافظ ابن حجر، كما هو أيضاً قول الشافعي، أنه يجوز للمرأة أن تذبح وتضحي، ولا مشكلة، في هذا الأمر.



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

